# Hamilton JazzMaster Maestro Review & Pics



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

I just wanted to post my opinions on this beautiful watch that I picked up last weekend. It was my first "big-ticket" watch purchase. My previous most expensive watch was a $250.00 Bulova quartz watch from Sears. Regardless of the fairly steep price increase, I notice a dramatic difference in quality and attention to detail compared to my other watches that I own. The JazzMaster has been pretty accurate, I don't think it's gaining anymore than 5 seconds a day. It's hard to tell though because the watch doesn't have a second hand. I guess some people are bothered by the fact that it's missing a second hand, but it works for me because then I won't be fixated on the fact that the JazzMaster isn't as accurate as the quartz watches. I also love the fact that the caseback is also a sapphire crystal. The only thing bothering me prior to going to the AD was that this model of the JazzMaster Maestro comes with a tang buckle instead of the deployant clasps that came with previous models. But the AD had a spare Hamilton deployant clasp and charged me $20 for it. Anyway, love the watch! Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

Beatiful dressy watch. The clasp is not very expensive at 20 bucks Enjoy your watch.
The accuracy will settle down in about 1-2 months of wearing.


----------



## mike a (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm a big fan of that piece! Congrats


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that the new 41mm Maestro?


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

I've always liked this particular model. It's very "classic" looking. Congrats on your upgrade.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

naw, it's the 45mm. fits my near 7inch wrists pretty well!


----------



## Badhorse (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful watch! I'm looking for the same make and model in Honolulu HI. My local AD doesn't have it in stock though.

It looks amazing. Congratz!


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

Badhorse said:


> Beautiful watch! I'm looking for the same make and model in Honolulu HI. My local AD doesn't have it in stock though.
> 
> It looks amazing. Congratz!


Thanks! It worked out perfectly because the AD near me only had this model, which is the one I wanted to begin with so I took the plunge and went and bought it.


----------



## markubig (Apr 15, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how do you know it's gaining/losing if it doesn't have a second hand? I'm extremely interested in buying this watch


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

markubig said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you know it's gaining/losing if it doesn't have a second hand? I'm extremely interested in buying this watch


Run the chronograph over 12 hours, multiply the variation from zero by two.

Congrats on the new purchase gyang - that's an impressive piece.

Roger


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

No second hand is a deal breaker for me. I just won't buy a watch without it. Love the look of this watch except for the "12"...it bothers me that they didn't just fit the whole two in there. Ugh...I'm so anal...lol.


----------



## Scandinavian (Sep 14, 2011)

I checked it in our Hamilton representative, it is really Huge!!! it does not enter under my shirt sleeve, neither under my jacket sleeve


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm a fan, cheers to your new Hammy !


----------



## Eight O'Five (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful watch...one on my admiration list (41mm version though). Admiration list because I have moratorium on watch purchases for now. Enjoy!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

sirgilbert357 said:


> No second hand is a deal breaker for me. I just won't buy a watch without it. Love the look of this watch except for the "12"...it bothers me that they didn't just fit the whole two in there. Ugh...I'm so anal...lol.


Wow! I did not notice that when I was looking at the watch on the Hamilton website. I couldn't live with that either. It's eiter being anal or having OCD. I'm going with OCD because I seem to have it with other things as well. <smile>


----------



## Clarkbars2347 (Apr 23, 2011)

Great looking Jazzmaster, I've been interested in this variation.


----------



## J.5 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a Maestro myself. 45mm. And I would loooooooooooove a deployment clasp on this piece. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I can get an authentic Black hamilton deployment clasp for not too much $$?


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice looking! Congrats on your new timepiece.


----------



## Tigger55 (Feb 14, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Wow! I did not notice that when I was looking at the watch on the Hamilton website. I couldn't live with that either. It's eiter being anal or having OCD. I'm going with OCD because I seem to have it with other things as well. <smile>


I set my Crono Watches with the big Crono second hand sweep to function as a second hand on a standard watch. Once set with the Naval observatory site, I just let it run as a dedicated second hand would. I only stop it or reset it when I want to use the actual Crono feature of the watch, or I am resetting the time (usually once a week). Doesn't hurt the watch any, functions just fine as a second hand for the watch.


----------



## Tigger55 (Feb 14, 2013)

J.5 said:


> I have a Maestro myself. 45mm. And I would loooooooooooove a deployment clasp on this piece. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I can get an authentic Black hamilton deployment clasp for not too much $$?


Try watchbands.com very nice Hamilton deployment clasps, but need to make sure the one you are looking at will fit at the the end of the leather strap. 
$35.00-70.00 for Clasps or about $70.00 and up for new bands with clasp included- again as with any new band make sure it fits your particular watch. 
URL:
Hamilton


----------



## Kojak (Jun 24, 2013)

Great piece by Hamilton. Just wanted to contribute. Enjoy!


----------



## vinayj009 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thats a beautiful watch, Congratulations


----------



## geoffalex (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice indeed, a far more accessible option than an IWC Portugieser Chrono for instance.
If only my wrists could handle anything over 40mm.. but I wish you lots of continued happiness with your Hammy!


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice watch!


----------

